
4 Most Popular Static Site Generators You Should Know - denny_kos
https://bejamas.io/blog/guide-into-static-site-generators/
======
eesmith
FWIW, Jekyll, Hugo, Next.js, and Gatsby.

There are so many SSGs because they are so easy to write. I did one for my own
web site, many years back.

Now I want to migrate, because I forgot how my own code works. I keep a
version of Python 2.6 around just to keep it going. As per paradox of choice,
there are so many options around that I don't know where to start.

I want Python, just because that's what I'm used to. I tried Pelican, but
seemed slow and too blog oriented. Next I'll try Nikola (because of the doit-
based build system) and then perhaps also Lektor (to try out the CMS).

So very many choices.

